# How often do you have your Glock..



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fully taken apart and cleaned? Is it critical to have the trigger assembly taken out along with the normal stuff.....often. Or is that saved for a special occassion.....like once a year or something?

Thanks


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never had my Glock fully disassembled, but that's what I thought air compressors were for. 

I think it'd be fun from the educational side of things to break it down that far, but I can get it spicky-span clean just as easy without tearing it down all the way. A little cleaning fluid, a brush and an air compressor usually gets rid of anything that will matter.

Zhur


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> I've never had my Glock fully disassembled, but that's what I thought air compressors were for.
> 
> I think it'd be fun from the educational side of things to break it down that far, but I can get it spicky-span clean just as easy without tearing it down all the way. A little cleaning fluid, a brush and an air compressor usually gets rid of anything that will matter.
> 
> Zhur


Zhur, in WY doesn't that mean opening up a window and sticking your gun out to let the air blow it clean. J/K:smt082

Been on the western side of WY so many times I can't count them and high winds never seem to be a problem.:smt119

Buck32


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a G23 and every other time cleaning I hose down the inaccessible places with Birchwood Casey Synthetic Safe Gun Scrubber.

It is alchohol based and does not leave a residue and will not harm the plastic parts. I take the pistol to the garage and spray it out over a trash can because it really stinks up the house.

There are 2 versions of the Gun Scrubber so make sure it is the Synthetic Safe one you use on the Glock other wise you may have some problems.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I detail clean after 5K+ rounds.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

many many people dont go beyond the basic slide off cleaning
it doesn't need it


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

You're supposed to clean glocks?




:smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Zhur, in WY doesn't that mean opening up a window and sticking your gun out to let the air blow it clean. J/K:smt082
> 
> Been on the western side of WY so many times I can't count them and high winds never seem to be a problem.:smt119
> 
> Buck32


No kidding!! My dad used to say there was no need for "air conditioning" in cars... they all had 2x60 AC anyways... 2 windows down at 60 mph... good enough for us kids back in the day. Next time you are headed to the SW corner... send me a PM... we'll go shooting.

Zhur


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

hideit said:


> many many people dont go beyond the basic slide off cleaning
> it doesn't need it


I agree. Only times I ever break down my Glocks beyond the basic maintenance is when I'm swapping out parts or triggers.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

I do a field strip and clean after every shooting and a full detail clean every six months.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Full detail-strip cleaning is done:

- when trigger action gets sticky/gritty
- when firing pin will no longer move freely when action is dry-fired, trigger is held to the rear, and weapon is shaken front-to-back
- when weapon is detail-stripped for parts repair/replacement
- every 2000 rounds
- every two years or so (usually happens long before this, based on the other criteria)


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> No kidding!! My dad used to say there was no need for "air conditioning" in cars... they all had 2x60 AC anyways... 2 windows down at 60 mph... good enough for us kids back in the day. Next time you are headed to the SW corner... send me a PM... we'll go shooting.
> 
> Zhur


Dang, I just got back from SLC P/U my new RRA.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wasn't sure.....I have seen a couple of guys say that they don't clean their Glocks at all but every couple thousand rounds. 

Who carries the Synthetic Safe Gun Scrubber. I get the regular Gun Scrubber at Wal-Mart.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cleaned every time i come home from the range...


----------

